# Heated/cooled 3-sided tent for exterior work in bad weather



## halliwellc (Sep 13, 2012)

I work on windows, labor-intensive restoration, but I can't work when it rains, freezes, or it's 130 degrees out. I need to build a temporary 3-sided tent and heat/cool the inside. Is this a thing that's been done before? How do I do this?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Do you set up scaffolding?
How high off the ground?
Ladder work would be hard to set up something rigid to maintain environment.


----------



## halliwellc (Sep 13, 2012)

Ground level.


----------



## Tom738 (Jun 1, 2010)

When you say three-sided, do you mean with the window and existing wall as the fourth side?

If so, I see no reason why you couldn't do it, but exactly what you do depends on the environment and your budget. For example, 140 degrees out might call for putting alluminet or agricultural shade cloth over your structure. A costco barn (i.e. a carport) is relatively quick if there's enough space to put one up but is probably a bigger area than you need, and whatever you put out you may need to heat or cool. I would do some serious searching online and you may find a smaller version that's easy to adapt for the use you want. Or maybe an easy-to-assemble shed you can leave a wall of of, or something.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

halliwellc said:


> Ground level.


They sell canopies you can use for this. The frame collapses for storage and it comes with sides you can choose to install. I got one from Costco for under $150.00.
It can be anchored to the ground if need be.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

http://www.contractortalk.com/

Try the above if you are a contractor. If you are not a contractor, be for warned, they can be a tough crowd.


----------



## Tom738 (Jun 1, 2010)

halliwellc said:


> I work on windows, labor-intensive restoration, but I can't work when it rains, freezes, or it's 130 degrees out. I need to build a temporary 3-sided tent and heat/cool the inside. Is this a thing that's been done before? How do I do this?


I've also heard they do this sometimes for exterior commercial painting in the New York area, for example, but that it's rarely done on the residential side. Of course, extensive work on a single window rather than doing the entire side of a building probably makes it more practical.


----------

